# RODI system



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

I am in the market for a RODI system. I want a good system, something that is of good value without unnecessary components. 

Does anyone have good experiences with any particular units? How many stages in a unit is good?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am loving the Vertix Puratek 100GPD. It has a pump built into it and an inline TDS meter. Makes water twice as fast as any other and with less waste water because of the pump. Also it flushes its self automatically to keep the membrains and filters lasting longer. A little expensive but worth it IMO. 
http://www.vertexaquaristik.com/Products/WaterPurificationSystems/RODISystems/DeluxePuratek100RODI/tabid/202/language/en-US/Default.aspx


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The unit Jeff has is a beast!!! Very jealous of it and a necessity if you get a larger system. Although if you're looking for a good unit for a good price check out the BRS units.

I have a coralife unit that I found for free (yeah, i know!) and I love it. It's a good system but only makes 50gpd. I have no problem with the slowness of it but some people might be impatient.

http://www.coralreefsupply.com/index.php?aquarium=detail&detail=57


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i have the BRS 4 stage 75 gph RO/DI with inline TDS meter and pressure gague. love the thing, i should have bought one a long time ago, it came to about $170ish with shipping and everything to my door.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input every one. I will take a look at the BRS unit. Sounds like good value. 

If anyone wants to hook me up like altcharacter that would be great to.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait...i'm not giving you my ro/di 

I found that one fair and square!!


----------

